# Cab curtain cleaning



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hi all
:?: Autocruise 2004 curtains dry clean only. The linings have spots on them from condensation/mould??? Has anyone successfully cleaned theirs.
Andy


----------



## robx5 (Apr 22, 2009)

I tried to dye a set black, dry clean only put them in the washing machine with the dye and didn't shrink, The lining took the dye but the curtain material didn't take the dye.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Hi all
> :?: Autocruise 2004 curtains dry clean only. The linings have spots on them from condensation/mould??? Has anyone successfully cleaned theirs.
> Andy


Hi

Ended up removing the lining and buying some new liner from our manufacturer (Autosleeper) then bunged the curtains in the washing machine and sewed the liner back on. Once the mould was on just could not get it off.

Terry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Take care if you do decide to wash them - perhaps gentle hand wash only.

We had a similar situation and the curtains had become so brittle because they'd been in the sun a lot of the time, that they simply fell apart in the machine- literally to shreds. The suggestion to replace the lining and leave the curtains alone seems a good one to me. You can buy rubberised curtain lining fabric that is heat and cold insulating and keeps light out.

G


----------

